# Weight of cure # 1



## streetguy (May 11, 2019)

Dose anyone know what the weight o a teaspoon of cure # 1 is in grams?


----------



## daveomak (May 11, 2019)

NO !!!   I have tested the 2 tsp. I have in the baking drawer and there is a 25% difference in weight vs. volume...  A GOOD tsp. should weigh in at about 5.2-5.5 grams...  The tsp. on the left comes in at ~7.5 grams...  if I remember correctly..  
An electronic scale can be your friend...


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 11, 2019)

Scale?
Whats a scale


----------



## streetguy (May 11, 2019)

Thanks Dave that is what my goal is to convert everything to weight measurements instead of volume.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 11, 2019)

SFLsmkr1 said:


> Scale?
> Whats a scale



Scale---->>Do Re Mi Fa So La Ti Do???

Bear


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 11, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Scale---->>Do Re Mi Fa So La Ti Do???
> 
> Bear


Oh one them things i stand on and it yells at me to get the heck off.


----------



## daveomak (May 11, 2019)

SFLsmkr1 said:


> Oh one them things i stand on and it yells at me to get the heck off.




Is retirement making your belt too short ???   
	

		
			
		

		
	







When I retired I "HE-MANNED" up to 287...  I'm coming down now..  I cut out beer... and I now wear suspenders...


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 11, 2019)

daveomak said:


> Is retirement making your belt too short ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha

Thats the problem.


----------



## Fueling Around (May 12, 2019)

How did this get to a belt and suspenders thread?



streetguy said:


> Dose anyone know what the weight o a teaspoon of cure # 1 is in grams?


Very good question.
I say to ask your vendor of the pink salt due to variations of additives.
It should be around 6 grams


----------



## PolishDeli (May 13, 2019)

How to check / calibrate your teaspoon using water:
1 teaspoon is supposed to be 4.93 cc
1cc of H2O = 1mL of H2O = 1g of H2O.  
Therefore 1 teaspoon of water should weigh 4.93g

Once you see how (in)accurate your teaspoon is, you can toss it, or apply a scaling factor to any recipe you use it for.  

But even with an accurate teaspoon, it also matters how tightly packed vs sifted ingredients are.
As an extreme example consider perfectly packed Cure#1:

Density of NaCl = 2.16 g/cc
Density of NaNO2 = 2.17 g/cc
Therefore density of Cure#1 = 2.16 g/cc

1 teaspoon is = 4.93cc

2.16g / 1cc = Xg / 4.93cc;
X=10.65g of Cure #1 per teaspoon

Realistically though, 1 teaspoon Cure#1 will weigh between around 5.5g
That’s a difference of ~50%.


----------



## daveomak (May 13, 2019)

Polish, morning....   when measuring the density of solid materials, the space around the crystals is not included...  It's a solid density....
that's why the discrepancy...   
Also, depending on the salt manufacturer, volume weights can differ...

Salt Type ..........................................Weight of 1/4 cup (grams

Morton’s Table Salt..................................... 76.0
Morton Pickling Salt.................................... 74.0
La Baleine Coarse Sea Salt.........................66.8
La Baleine Fine Sea Salt............................ 64.8
Morton’s Kosher Salt.................................. 62.0
Diamond Crystal Kosher Salt..................... 45.2
Maldon Sea Salt......................................... 33.2


----------



## PolishDeli (May 13, 2019)

Hi Dave,
Correct; thanks for making that point.
My calculation was for a theoretical single crystal with dimensions 1.7cm  x 1.7cm x 1.7cm (i.e., a volume of 4.93cc).

It was an extreme limiting example, just to illustrate that packing efficiency makes a difference.
It's why different brands and different types of salt will have such different volume to weight ratios.


----------



## AlanMerriam (Mar 2, 2022)

streetguy said:


> Dose anyone know what the weight o a teaspoon of cure # 1 is in grams?




6.4g per TSP  using 
https://www.aqua-calc.com/calculate...coma-and-blank-upc-column--blank-810671031452.


----------



## thirdeye (Mar 2, 2022)

Grain size of a particular brand over another brand can make quite a difference in volumetric amounts.   For example... Hoosier Hill Farm Prague powder #1 comes in at 4 grams/teaspoon.  Butcher Packer pink salt (Cure #1) comes in at 5.9 grams/teaspoon.


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Mar 2, 2022)

That's why I use Diging Dog farms calculator for all my cure mixes.


----------



## DougE (Mar 2, 2022)

Lonzinomaker said:


> That's why I use Diging Dog farms calculator for all my cure mixes.


Fair question. What if their site goes offline? I can calculate my cure mix by hand almost as fast as I can use the online calculator. Once you have the meat weight, it literally takes no more than two minutes to calculate your cure#1, salt, and sugar amounts.


----------



## Nefarious (Mar 2, 2022)

BGKYSmoker said:


> Scale?
> Whats a scale


Those rough things on the side of some fish?


----------



## 912smoker (Mar 2, 2022)

Not to hijack but semi related.
How do you vac seal sausage  ? 
Will it flatten and destroy the casing ?
Had a friend give me some and need to save a link for later.

Keith


----------



## DougE (Mar 2, 2022)

912smoker said:


> Not to hijack but semi related.
> How do you vac seal sausage ?
> Will it flatten and destroy the casing ?
> Had a friend give me some and need to save a link for later.


Freeze it on a cookie sheet, then vac seal the frozen sausages


----------



## 912smoker (Mar 2, 2022)

DougE said:


> Freeze it on a cookie sheet, then vac seal the frozen sausages


Now that makes sense! Thanks Doug !!

Keith


----------



## SmokinEdge (Mar 2, 2022)

DougE said:


> Freeze it on a cookie sheet, then vac seal the frozen sausages


A nice par freeze works perfectly for vac sealing fresh sausage.


----------

